# My 98 Tacoma/Long intro



## jrock (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, 

My vehicle is a 98 Tacoma standard cab dropped on 18" rims. I've at the very least helped on every modification except the exhaust, and I'm slowly piecing together a cheap old-skool stereo for it. My deck is pretty recent, it's a 2010 model Sony, I forget the model number... but it's given me no problems, and it has the AUX and USB ports on the front and 3 sets of preouts. 

Everything else has been an eBay find, for a crackhead price. I have an a/d/s 642csi and PQ8, an Alpine MRV-M100, a PPI 2240, and an MTX Thunder 500 - plans are to sell the Alpine and MTX, and use the a/d/s to run a set of Orion P6.2's biamped, and bridge the PPI to an Earthquake SSB10 in a .6 cu/ft box, with an amp rack and tool kit all mounted behind the bench seat. 

I almost kind of expect to catch some flack for this, but since this is a SUPER budget build, I'm using Protecto-Wrap and Peel and Seal sound deadening, and a lot of it. My exhaust is raised up to accomodate the lowered suspension, so the muffler is really close to the passenger floorboard. I love the way it sounds, but it gets old - and warm. On top of the cheapie sound deadener, I'm going to use some neoprene foam and an extra layer of jute padding under the carpet. If that's not enough I guess there's always the liquid on top of everything else.

Under the hood, I have a Kinetik HC1400R in a custom tray, laying on its back in the stock location with some cheapie Raptor terminals with the voltmeter. The charging wire harness (alt to batt, batt to starter, fusebox, etc) has all been replaced and upgraded with 4 gauge, as well as new grounds. 

Parts are finally starting to come in, I'm just waiting on the Orion comps to show up. I have under 600 bucks (....unless you count the battery setup, that was a pain) in gear, and I'm hoping to recoup a chunk of that selling off the spare amps. I don't really need the crossover either if I just pick up an RCA to DIN cable. 

Anyway, look forward to picking up some more info, there's tons of it on here.


----------

